# Calling all AGR Guru's



## Ryan (May 3, 2009)

One of the reasons that I'm know I've found the right woman, is she's agreeable to a round the country trip on Amtrak as a Honeymoon. 

We're thinking of going WAS-CHI-(LAX or SAC)-SEA, spending a few days in Seattle (perhaps with an excursion up to Vancouver) and then returning either SEA-CHI-WAS or SEA-CHI-NYP-WAS.

For the trip out, I'm thinking that the way to go is a 2 zone trip from CHI-SEA (I can get from WAS to CHI on the CL for under $400 in a bedroom, so to me it isn't worth the 20,000 points to make it into a 3 zone trip and start as WAS).

Amtrak.com shows that CHI-LAX-SEA is a valid routing, but it doesn't show CHI-SAC-SEA - is that not a valid routing? I recall reading something that the number of routings that the website would show was artificially limited, so it would be possible to call in and obtain more than was listed on the website. Is this correct?

Also, on the return trip, if I list SEA-NYP, it gives me the routing via CHI and WAS and then a NE regional, however, if I list CHI-WAS the reverse of that (LSL, Regional) isn't listed as available - any clues why not?

Any suggestions on preferred routings? We're looking at the April/May timeframe of 2010, so we've got a good amount of time to plan (and keep earning points). As it stands now, I'm at about 20k and anticipate earning a little over 2k a month off the AGR card and Amy has a shade under 5k - the hope for her is to buy 10,000 points for her in '09 and '10 and then have her earn the difference to get the 30k required for a 2 zone bedroom.

Any other ideas on how the overall operational concept can be improved upon? Are there better locations for taking a 2-4 day "break"? Seatte seemed good from a flexibilty in routing and things to see and do perspective, but I'm open to ideas.

Not really on the table (for no good reason) is completing the loop by going LAX-NOL-WAS. Is this something that I should be considering as well?


----------



## the_traveler (May 3, 2009)

First off - Congratulations! She seems like the perfect woman!  (Does she have sisters?  )

If you're thinking of WAS-SEA and thinking of a 2 zone award, why not start the award in TOL (the zone border) instead of CHI? :huh: It is still a 2 zone award, and maybe a little cheaper. Plus, you will still get the bedroom TOL-CHI and breakfast! (I started my award last month because it offered the CHI-LAX-PDX routing - but from TOL it did not - but I believe it also offered CHI-SAC-PDX.)

You do realize that a whole award must come from 1 account. You could not take 12,000 points from your account and 8,000 from Amy's account to get a 20,000 pint award!

If it is still running (there's rumors it may not), the SL/Crescent would be nice - but it requires an overnight in NOL. Another possibility would be to book something like LAX-ATL/BHM/SDL. It would route you thru CHI & WAS. (If you wanted to remain "legal"  , get on the Crescent and get off at ALX - make sure your ticket is pulled! Also try not to check bags.) This would also be a 2 zone award!

Another hint: From ONA (Ontario, CA) to ATL/BHM/SDL, you will be routed on the TE to CHI, and LAX-ONA is a $9 coach ticket!


----------



## JayPea (May 3, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> First off - Congratulations! She seems like the perfect woman!  (Does she have sisters?  )



I wish to add my hearty congratulations and also ask if she has sisters! :lol: 

CHI-SAC-SEA should be a legitimate routing. I've taken both the SW Chief and the California Zephyr and like them both, though for scenery the Zephyr is unbeatable in my opinion. I think Seattle is a good destination for the 2-4 days. There are lots of things to see and do in and around Seattle. And since I live in Eastern Washington, I'm of course biased.


----------



## Ryan (May 3, 2009)

Thanks!



the_traveler said:


> If you're thinking of WAS-SEA and thinking of a 2 zone award, why not start the award in TOL (the zone border) instead of CHI? :huh: It is still a 2 zone award, and maybe a little cheaper. Plus, you will still get the bedroom TOL-CHI and breakfast! (I started my award last month because it offered the CHI-LAX-PDX routing - but from TOL it did not - but I believe it also offered CHI-SAC-PDX.)


I looked into that, it wold save me about 40 bucks (using a randomly picked date in November). If I were to do that, I would buy the room from WAS-TOL, and do both at the same time (or nearly so) so that I could get the same room. I did note the different routings from TOL-SEA and CHI-SEA which struck me as odd.


> You do realize that a whole award must come from 1 account. You could not take 12,000 points from your account and 8,000 from Amy's account to get a 20,000 pint award!


Got that - I think that our hopes are to get me to 60k for two 2 zones and her to 20k for a one zone bedroom on the CS (if we want to spend time in LAX or SEA, or perhaps a BOS-ALX room on a Silver or Crescent). (also, a 20,000 pint reward sounds like my Friday night, not sure if I can handle that!  )


> If it is still running (there's rumors it may not), the SL/Crescent would be nice - but it requires an overnight in NOL. Another possibility would be to book something like LAX-ATL/BHM/SDL. It would route you thru CHI & WAS. (If you wanted to remain "legal"  , get on the Crescent and get off at ALX - make sure your ticket is pulled! Also try not to check bags.) This would also be a 2 zone award!
> Another hint: From ONA (Ontario, CA) to ATL/BHM/SDL, you will be routed on the TE to CHI, and LAX-ONA is a $9 coach ticket!


2 great hints! I hadn't thought of the reverse SDL trip to get home in 2 zones.
I see that the CL is far and ahead everyone's best choice in the poll. While I'm sure that we're going to do that one way, I'm likely going to do the Cardinal or LSL for the other trip as to try and not cover the same ground twice. Thoughts on which is preferable between those two are welcome!


----------



## gswager (May 3, 2009)

Since Empire Builder is mostly moutaineous route in the western states, so is CZ. You might want to take Southwest Chief for desert scenery and then Coast Starlight. You'll get more mileage.


----------



## p&sr (May 3, 2009)

HokieNav said:


> I see that the CL is far and ahead everyone's best choice in the poll. While I'm sure that we're going to do that one way, I'm likely going to do the Cardinal or LSL for the other trip as to try and not cover the same ground twice. Thoughts on which is preferable between those two are welcome!


I've always enjoyed the CL eastbound... climbing the mountains from Pittsburgh in the Morning. The LSL westbound is scenic, following the Hudson River in the afternoon up to Albany.


----------



## AlanB (May 3, 2009)

If you're going to do the Cardinal & Capitol, then you must do the Cap westbound and the Cardinal eastbound. A westbound Cardinal delayed by more than 2 or 3 hours before getting to West Viginia, means missing the most scenic part of the trip.


----------



## p&sr (May 4, 2009)

AlanB said:


> If you're going to do the Cardinal & Capitol, then you must do the Cap westbound and the Cardinal eastbound. A westbound Cardinal delayed by more than 2 or 3 hours before getting to West Viginia, means missing the most scenic part of the trip.


??


----------



## the_traveler (May 4, 2009)

p&sr said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > If you're going to do the Cardinal & Capitol, then you must do the Cap westbound and the Cardinal eastbound. A westbound Cardinal delayed by more than 2 or 3 hours before getting to West Viginia, means missing the most scenic part of the trip.
> ...


The westbound Cardinal gets to the New River Gorge about 6:30 to 8 *PM*. A late westbound would certainly put it thru the Gorge in darkness!  The eastbound Cardinal goes thru about 8 to 10 *AM*. So even if it's 6 hours late, it should still be daylight!


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (May 4, 2009)

Correct I went way late in the sumer August 20 something we were late but we still passed through while eating dinner.


----------



## Ryan (Jun 1, 2009)

Dredging up this old one - the recent post about Astoria, OR has us pretty much settled on making ARI our destination. I think that we'll probably go WAS-CHI-PDX-ARI for the trip out, then head south for the trip home.

Would you prefer CS-CZ or CS-SWC? CS->CZ is a same day connection in EMY, right? (or is it SAC?). I know that LAX would mean an overnight stay, which we're OK with (Amy has some family that she'd get to see in the LA Area). I think that I'd prefer the CZ, but is it worth the shorter period of time on the CS?

As suggested, I think that we'll do the Cardinal Westbound and the Cap coming back east (unless I get crazy and try the LSL). We've also settled on a date (4/17), I think that'll be a decent balance between plenty of daylight and no summer crowds. The only worry I have is that it is flood season, but the real bad winter weather should be over everywhere.


----------



## sechs (Jun 2, 2009)

I believe that the official connection point is Sacramento.

If time is not a factor, I suggest going all the way down the coast, especially if you haven't done it before. Most of the trip before Sacramento would be in the dark, so, it'd really just be connecting you to the Zephyr.


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 2, 2009)

Would you be doing this as a paid trip or as an AGR award trip? :huh:

The reason I had asked is that if it is an AGR award, the overnight in LA may not be allowed (without getting a 2nd award). You may be routed via SAC to SKN (Ambus) and BFD (SJ) to LAX (Ambus) to connect to the SWC the same day (something like 2 hours later)! If you want the CS down the coast, you either need a 2nd (1 zone) award or a paid trip. (If the trip is paid, use a multi-city booking!)

And the connection between the CS and CZ is SAC at 6:15 AM!


----------



## Ryan (Jun 2, 2009)

Yeah, that sounds like a rough connection, and I'd like to spend more time on the CS if I'm going to be out there (even though I'd prefer the CZ to the SWC, it sounds like both are beautiful scenerywise and about the same amount of time.

It's going to be a combination of both most likely, it depends on how many points both of us can accrue before the trip - I'm hoping that I'm going to have enough for two 2-zone bedrooms for the east/midwest border to ARI and then LAX back to the border (I'll probably pay for WAS to the border, I don't think that the extra points for the 3 zone are worthwhile). Then, either we'll pay for the CS, or hopefully Amy will be able to earn/buy enough points to cover the journey down the coast.


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 2, 2009)

HokieNav said:


> (I'll probably pay for WAS to the border, I don't think that the extra points for the 3 zone are worthwhile). Then, either we'll pay for the CS, or hopefully Amy will be able to earn/buy enough points to cover the journey down the coast.


I agree with you there. I don't think the short stretch from WAS to TOL is worth 15K/20K either.

And if you haven't yet, get the AGR Master Card ASAP! I use mine mostly for "luxuries" like gas and food - *and I earn 1-2K every month*! In a year's time - guess what? :huh: There's your free trip from ARI-LAX!


----------



## Ryan (Jun 2, 2009)

I got it about 3 or 4 months ago, and it's awesome! I funnel every dollar I can through it ($1.60 "convenience charge" to pay the $300 electric bill on the AGR card? HECK YEAH! Turn on some more lights, honey!) and it makes a huge difference.

I'm sitting at about 26k points right now, so it's going to be a stretch to get to the 50k in time. Speaking of which, I meant to ask - if I'm traveling in late April, when do I need to have the tickets booked by? Do these trains (CL, SWX, EB and CS) fill completely months in advance? That'll put a real crimp in


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 2, 2009)

The great thing about AGR awards is that (unlike airline awards) if there is 1 room or seat available on the train anywhere - it can be booked as an award - for the same amount of points! 

Last October, I took 4 trains - and of those 4 - I got the *VERY LAST ROOM ON 2 OF THOSE TRAINS*! (On 1 of those, I had to settle for the Family bedroom instead of a bedroom!) And it did not cost any more than if they were the very first rooms booked!

With the ease of cancellation (there is no penalty on AGR bookings and I have cancelled IIRC 3 days out), I would book as soon as you have enough points for 1 segment!


----------

